# ???



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Umm well i didnt know there was already a topic about that... and yes i did repost it there but i was sorta posting it here to se if anything he was doing was unusual behavior...??


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:wink: Think ya hit the 'new thread' button.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Actually I think she was trying to respond to her closed thread below.

Alyssa, it's no big deal, just post in the other thread. We all make mistakes.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> Actually I think she was trying to respond to her closed thread below.


Tsk, didn't realize the other thread was closed, whoopsie. :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Alyssa_Rat said:


> Umm well i didnt know there was already a topic about that... and yes i did repost it there but i was sorta posting it here to se if anything he was doing was unusual behavior...??


Alyssa, everyone makes mistakes, but you could reduce these mistakes and the amount of flack you get from other members and moderators if you read the site rules.

You should always check before you post to see if there is already a post on that particular subject (in your case you duplicated a very recent post, so it wasn't that you had to read back a long way), posts should always be in the relevant forum and should have a proper title to reflect what the post is about. 

I'm not trying to pick on you, I'm trying to help you. You will save yourself a lot of trouble in the long run if you read the site rules.

*EDIT:* The site rules are located *here*.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Um well posting i guess was a mistake and im not taking it the wrong way its just that i posted it cause i wanted to know it his behavior was wrong in anyway.... the other thread was to share funny things that rats do.. im asking a question.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Alyssa_Rat said:


> Um well posting i guess was a mistake and im not taking it the wrong way its just that i posted it cause i wanted to know it his behavior was wrong in anyway.... the other thread was to share funny things that rats do.. im asking a question.


But you didn't actually ask a question, you posted about bizarre things that your rat does, therefore your post was construed as being in the wrong place. Perhaps be sure to post your actual question at the end of your story, in future.

As I said before, though, I really do think you will benefit from reading the site rules, too.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Locking since there is no real question or discussion going on here.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Alyssa, if you have any more to discuss on this matter, or feel that I have been unfair in any way, please PM me.

reachthestars, I have PM'd you


----------

